# Estoy re triste y...



## maghanish2

Ciao!

Voglio tradurre questa frase:

*Estoy re triste y no sé que hacer.  A veces solo quiero esconderme y llorar.*

Il mio tentativo:

_Sono molto triste e non so da fare.  Qualche volta solo voglio nascondermi e piangere._

Mi dispiace che la frase é molto triste.  E per favore correggano il mio italiano cattivo!


----------



## flljob

maghanish2 said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Voglio tradurre questa frase:
> 
> *Estoy re triste y no sé que hacer. A veces solo quiero esconderme y llorar.*
> 
> Il mio tentativo:
> 
> _Sono molto triste e non so da  cosa fare. Qualche volta solo voglio nascondermi e piangere._
> 
> Mi dispiace che la frase é molto triste. E per favore correggano  correggete il mio italiano cattivo!


 
Espera que algún nativo nos corrija a los dos.

Saludos


----------



## gatogab

El 're' es un prefijo gradativo que, en este caso, acrecenta el adjetivo triste.
Por lo tanto yo probaría así:

Sono tristissimo e non sò cosa fare. A volte voglio solo nascondermi e piangere.


----------



## sburrita

Sono davvero triste e non so cosa fare. A volte voglio solo nascondermi e piangere.

Potresti anche fare "A volte *vorrei* solo nascondermi e paingere". Cambia il tempo, ma credo che renda ugualmente l'idea.


----------



## Neuromante

Ese "re" no es normal en español. Solo se usa en algunas partes en ese tipo de contextos. Se usa mucho más "muy"


Al margen de que la explicación de Gatogab es correcta, por supuesto


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Ese "re" no es normal en español. Solo se usa en algunas partes en ese tipo de contextos. Se usa mucho más "muy"
> 
> 
> Al margen de que la explicación de Gatogab es correcta, por supuesto


Disculpa, Neuro: olvidé observar que los prefijos gradativos '_re'_  y '_super'_ son extremamente coloquiales, o incluso locales.


----------



## Antpax

gatogab said:


> Disculpa, Neuro: olvidé observar que los prefijos gradativos '_re'_ y '_super'_ son extremamente coloquiales, o incluso locales.


 
Hola:

Cierto, bastante coloquial, pero no diría que no es muy común. Es  cierto que no es muy común en España, pero en otros lugares, como Argentina, se usa mucho.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## gatogab

Ciao Antonio. 
Por '_local'_ entendía precisamente eso, su uso en países hispanoamericanos.
En Chile es re usado el super.


----------



## Antpax

gatogab said:


> Ciao Antonio.
> Por '_local'_ entendía precisamente eso, su uso en países hispanoamericanos.
> En Chile es re usado el super.


 
Ya lo sé colega, pero creí interesante el matizarlo. Es que a veces hablo con Argentinos y lo usan mogollón .


----------



## gatogab

*#5*
Perfecto. Le estoy muy agradecido


----------



## maghanish2

Mille grazie per il aiuto.

Pero, por qué ustedes usaron "a volte" en vez de "qualche volte"?  Los dos son lo mismo?  Es como decir, _a veces_ o _algunas veces_?

Y sí, el "re" se usa muchísimo en Argentina, pero no sabía que no se entendía en otras partes del mundo hispanohablante.

Grazie di nuovo!


----------



## honeyheart

maghanish2 said:


> Mille grazie per l'aiuto.


"A volte" quiere decir "a veces".  "Qualche volta" quiere decir "alguna vez".

P.D.: _Qualche_ no es plural, es singular; me recuerda a alguien que dice "ogni giorni": _ogni_ tampoco es plural, se dice "ogni giorno".


----------



## pattyfashiion

gatogab said:


> El 're' es un prefijo gradativo que, en este caso, acrecenta el adjetivo triste.
> Por lo tanto yo probaría así:
> 
> Sono tristissimo e non sò cosa fare. A volte voglio solo nascondermi e piangere.



Scusa gato se ti correggo ma sul "so" verbo sapere non va l'accento. Saluti max.


----------



## gatogab

pattyfashiion said:


> Scusa gato se ti correggo ma sul "so" verbo sapere non va l'accento. Saluti max.


Fai bene.
Grazie.


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias por explicarme  honeyheart, pero en el diccionario de WordReference dice que también se puede usar "qualche volta" para decir *a veces*.  Esto no es verdad o solamente es poco común?

Grazie di nuovo a tutti!


----------



## honeyheart

Hay una sutil diferencia entre "a volte" y "qualche volta", como la que hay entre "a veces" y "algunas veces".  Es difícil de explicar, pero podría decirse que "a volte" y "a veces" significan que algo sucede de vez en cuando (y es común que suceda), mientras que "qualche volta" y "algunas veces" se centran más en que algo puede suceder alguna que otra vez (pero no es común que suceda).  Como ejemplos pongo tu frase y el título de una canción:

_A volte voglio solo nascondermi e piangere.
Qualche volta i buoni vincono.

_Espero haber sido clara, y que mi respuesta te sea útil .


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias por la explicación tan buena honeyheart.  Creo que sí entiendo ahora.  La diferencia es sutil, pero importante.

Grazie per auitarmi da imparare piú italiano!


----------



## gatogab

> Grazie per auitarmi da imparare piú italiano!



Grazie per aiutarmi ad imparare di più l'italiano!
Creo que así se lee un poco mejor.
Buona domenica.


----------

